# Greenman 2, progress



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Making some progress on this project. Shaping of the leaves should be complete in a day or so.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was able to get more done today I just have some clean up and a bit more detail thin a tung oil finish.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

He looks good.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one Randy clean cut lines


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Randy, my wife thinks he looks like you, me thinks so too! Well done piece. Is that butternut?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Randy, my wife thinks he looks like you, me thinks so too! Well done piece. Is that butternut?


No. My leave are more wilted, with a lot more gray!


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Really nice carving. I love the cascading leaves. My straw fedora is off to you!


----------



## elmsfordlt (Feb 1, 2017)

I am impressed with your work Randy.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks great.

Love those handles on your carving tools too; amazing variety of wood.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dww2 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Love those handles on your carving tools too; amazing variety of wood.


The tools are Drake palm tools, they are made by a family in Washington State. Very fine tools if you are thinking about palm tools or carving knives.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't heard of them before. And I live in the state.

On the other hand there are some other high end tool makers here so I shouldn't be surprised.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

He looks good Randy, it's a great take on a popular US subject-I really like this one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gloops said:


> He looks good Randy, it's a great take on a popular US subject-I really like this one.


it will be off to the UK in the morning. one of the men on FB will be the new owner.


----------

